# Layer pellets



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I've switch to feeding my pijis to Del's 16% Layer pellets since they are cheaper and has better nutritional content than the Premium A pigeon mix i was feeding them. I just recently heard that I need to cut down on feeding them pigeon grit since they are already getting enough from the pellets. Is this true?


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Eric,
I also feed layer pellets to my birds and I have also heard that the you need to pull the grit. 
I have grit in front of my birds 24/7. They do eat a lot less when fed the pellets. I think the birds know what they need and will eat the grit only when they need it. I have been feeding the pellets for about a year now with no problems. Just be sure to have oyster shells available to the birds as the hens need the calcium for egg production.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* First off let me say that I am against feeding straight pellets. Layer pellets are desiged for chickens so that they will lay more eggs, by using them you may be causing your hens to lay more eggs.This leads to stress for the hen, most layer pellets are medicated this can be in the long run more harmful.Now lets look at the grit that we are told you do not need to feed as the pellets have grit already in it. First you must understand that there are two types of grit SHELL and GRANITE. Shell grit is needed as a source of calcium.Shell grit is speedily dissolved and the calcium absorbed into the metabolism, this may be the grit that is used in the pellet. Granite grit act as the teeth and grind the grains and pellets into a pulp, which can be digested more easily by the short intestine of the pigeon. At this point I would like say that do use some pigeon pellets mixed with my regular feed at the rate of 10 grain to 1 pellets.*GEORGE


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

george simon said:


> * First you must understand that there are two types of grit SHELL and GRANITE. Shell grit is needed as a source of calcium.Shell grit is speedily dissolved and the calcium absorbed into the metabolism, this may be the grit that is used in the pellet. Granite grit act as the teeth and grind the grains and pellets into a pulp, which can be digested more easily by the short intestine of the pigeon.*GEORGE


That was the same reason the guy told me. Layer Pellets already has enough Calcium content since it's made for chickens laying eggs. He went on to say that too much Calcium is not good for the birds and can lead to bone or joint problems.

I have grits that is straight granite and mixed granite with oyster shell. I've been giving them the straight granite since I'm not letting my birds breed at this time.


----------

